
Amazon faces new headache as Nashville deal enrages locals left and right - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/apr/15/nashville-amazon-deal-sparks-backlash-from-both-left-and-right
======
tomohawk
All Amazon needs to do to make this go away is to attach a sports stadium to
the office space.

~~~
honkycat
Hahaha, great point.

We are dealing with this in Portland, Oregon right now. Massive handout to a
billionaire baseball team owner, zero consideration for public transit or how
the stadium will affect local traffic, very close to densely populated high-
value neighborhoods who do not want a bunch of drunks wandering around.

The data seems to add up to sports stadiums actually having from no effect to
negative effects on the surrounding area's commerce, but they have already
tried to trot that pony out.

Amazing how much of our money politicians are willing to spend to buy a new
toy because they like baseball.

------
kerng
Would be funny if Amazon pulls out here too.

